# New cpu: 2 penguins instead of one?

## turtles

I just found a new CPU on ebay for my toshiba A45_S120 is had the same fsb, socket specs as my old Celeron 2.6G.

it was only $30 and now emerges are noticeably much faster!

However I now get 2 linux penguin logos when I boot?

And /proc/cpuinfo gives me:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0                 

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel      

cpu family      : 15                

model           : 4                 

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.33GHz

stepping        : 1                                       

cpu MHz         : 3330.000                                

cache size      : 1024 KB                                 

physical id     : 0                                       

siblings        : 2                                       

core id         : 0                                       

cpu cores       : 1                                       

apicid          : 0                                       

initial apicid  : 0                                       

fdiv_bug        : no                                      

hlt_bug         : no                                      

f00f_bug        : no                                      

coma_bug        : no                                      

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid xtpr

bogomips        : 6649.95

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.33GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 3330.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid xtpr

bogomips        : 6649.03

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management:

```

Is this OK?

I kept my make.conf similar to before:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

I set up the kernel  config processor type and features to pentium 4 back when I had the Celeron since it was listed as pentium 4 family etc.

Thanks

----------

## krinn

 *turtles wrote:*   

> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 cid xtpr

 

http://www.intel.com/technology/platform-technology/hyper-threading/index.htm

----------

## cach0rr0

to expand on that, you get one penguin per core  :Smile:  This is expected 

(or well, single core HT you also get two - my quad core AMD's I get four!)

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah, me too  :Razz: 

----------

## turtles

Thanks for the replies. I did not realize Hyper-Threading would make such a difference. I also noticed I am able to use up more if not all of the 2GB of memory emerging big apps, where as before I was never able to go into swap. 

Are there any USE flags to take more advantage of this?

----------

## Ant P.

USE=threads, but it depends on the apps using them correctly (sometimes it can make things slower)

----------

## cach0rr0

 *turtles wrote:*   

> Thanks for the replies. I did not realize Hyper-Threading would make such a difference. I also noticed I am able to use up more if not all of the 2GB of memory emerging big apps, where as before I was never able to go into swap. 
> 
> Are there any USE flags to take more advantage of this?

 

if you're on a GCC version greater than 4.2, using -march=native in CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS is now the safe 'standard', which may squeeze a bit extra out of that proc (I'm too lazy to look and see just what)

short version: native == autodetects what features your processor supports, builds accordingly 

USE="threads" can be problematic with things like perl (for example, amavisd-new doesnt play well with threaded perl), and the gain would be nominal I think. 

Of course if this is a 32bit install (which it would likely be as you had an old celeron) I don't know how much you'd gain from any of it.

----------

## d2_racing

I use that kind of stuff on my testing box.

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

USE="kde -gnome -xfce qt4 qt3support xcomposite nls truetype userlocales unicode gnutls" 

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,error,warn,info  save:log,error,warn,info syslog:log,error,warn,info"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

```

----------

## drescherjm

I would like to see 16 to 32 penguins.. Sadly only 8 for now.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

8 is enough for now  :Razz: 

Look back in 2005  :Razz: 

----------

## drescherjm

I had 2 back then. I think 2006 is when I went dual processor / dual core.

----------

